# MTB Hire in Sydney & Trail Suggestions



## tiltedworld (Aug 2, 2011)

A bit late, but my family is headed to Sydney to visit relatives next week and I'm sure after a few days I'll be chomping at the bit to get out and pedal. We're only in Sydney for a few days, then off to tour Melbourne and Tasmania for 9 days, but will find ourselves back in Sydney from July 2-9. 

Can anyone recommend a place to hire a mountain bike and some local trails that I could ride to? We're staying with relatives, so in the suburbs not to far away (by car) to downtown Sydney.

I'm hoping to squeeze some riding in during the Tasmania, but there's a lot to see so it will depend. Looks like Derby is my best bet there for a bike hire and half-day of riding.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

How was the trip? Sorry to see no one replied, did you ever find a bike hire in Sydney? I'm also heading there next week and prospects for hiring a bike looks dim.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

sick4surf said:


> I'm also heading there next week and prospects for hiring a bike looks dim.


Hi Mike, I might be able to help. Where will you be staying next week and what duration? - pm me.


----------



## mxh (May 11, 2015)

There seem to be one or two hire options - but it depends where abouts in Sydney you're going to be staying. As with most cities, getting from one side to the other is never quick or easy.

There's quite a few riding options on the outskirts of the city, but again, which side of the city, and also the type of riding you're after are key. Let me know those and I might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

I will have a rental car but will be staying in Coo Gee Beach for three days then flying to Byron Bay for a week then back to Coo Gee Beach for three days. I wanted to mountain bike at least one day if the waves are flat. Thanks!

Byron Bay seems even harder to try and find trails and bike hire.


----------



## mxh (May 11, 2015)

No idea about Byron, but if you're staying at Coogee then you can drive North or South for trails - but there's nothing on the doorstep.

The easiest option might be to hook up with these guys - Manly Bike Tours - Bike Rental - and ride Manly Dam. Could even leave the car at home and get a ferry over - it's a nice way to travel in Sydney.

Or if you go south, the Royal National Park is probably the easiest option. The trails probably aren't as easy to find, but there'll always be someone in the car park to ask.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

Coogee Beach is a nice place to stay. You should find plenty to do around there.

A quick google popped this up too.
https://www.openshed.com.au/listings/1216-rent-hardtail-mountain-bike-coogee
If you have nothing to do then you can always cruise up the beaches.
The Bondi To Coogee Walk

The bad news being on the coastline is that most trails are inland. I think the closest to Coogee would be Menai or Manly Dam to the north.
Menai MTB Park ? Flow Mountain Bike
Manly Dam ? Flow Mountain Bike

You going to have to plan your three days pretty tight.


----------



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Manly bike rentals have real mountain bikes. Thanks for the tips, the Coo Gee to Bondi walk looks great. Menai or Hornsby looks great.

Unfortunately my wife just booked tickets to the ballet at the opera house making my schedule even tighter. Appreciate the responses. Cheers!


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

I'd be happy to get anything if I was overseas and bikeless  If it has wheels and seat then that is a good start.

Wife bookings sure can eat up your time. Get a few extra days if you can adjust your schedule. Does she ride at all?

One of my recent Blue Mountain shots. They usually consist of a blue bike and trees but I'm doing my best to change.

This place is about 1 1/2 hours from the city but does have quite a few places to ride running parallel to the Great Western Highway that leads west. Overall, not techy trails and mostly firetrails and singletrack.



The Fat Hippy has some details too.
thefathippy.com - Blue Mountains mtb rides


----------



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

The blue mountains look ideal, I don't fair well in the cities. I need to be in the mountains or the ocean. Thanks for the additional info. Ha! I love the fat hippie site, great find! Thanks! Wife doesn't ride...thinks she might break a nail.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

sick4surf said:


> The blue mountains look ideal, I don't fair well in the cities. I need to be in the mountains or the ocean. Thanks for the additional info. Ha! I love the fat hippie site, great find! Thanks! Wife doesn't ride...thinks she might break a nail.


You would end up using most of the day if you snuck off to the Blue Mountains. It would be worth the effort but you are braver man than me to leave the lovely Mrs behind on holiday. She may not 'embrace' that idea.

I have taken Mrs for a few rides, she enjoys it but thinks I might be trying to subtly kill her by over exercise & hill climbing etc.

Given time constraints then Manly Dam or Menai/the Royal National Park / Loftus might be your best options.


----------



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks for the info! The surf forecast is looking good. In case I have time to get a ride, I will use your info. Thanks and cheers!


----------



## mxh (May 11, 2015)

sick4surf said:


> Thanks for the info. Manly bike rentals have real mountain bikes. Thanks for the tips, the Coo Gee to Bondi walk looks great. Menai or Hornsby looks great.
> 
> Unfortunately my wife just booked tickets to the ballet at the opera house making my schedule even tighter. Appreciate the responses. Cheers!


I think Hornsby is closed at the moment - they're dumping the WestConnex soil in the old quarry.

Menai's OK for a quick loop - but there's nothing else around there so wouldn't fancy your chances of stumbling across a bike hire shop!

I'd stick with Manly Dam if I were you - and despite being in the city suburbs you may be surprised how remote it feels at times. OK, not 'Blue Mountains' remote, but still feels like you're in the bush.


----------



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks for the info everyone. Turns out my flight was delayed 24 hours so my time in Sydney was cut short by one day. Never got to go mountain biking but checked out the secret garden near the famous bridge and we got a tour of the opera house.

Spent a week in Byron Bay and surf was good everyday. There is a club based in New Italy called the Northern Rivers Dirty Wheels Bike Club https://www.facebook.com/NthRiversDirtyWheels/ and are active in the surrounding area.

The place called "the farm" in Bangalow only allows people to ride their tracks if you are staying at the farm resort, which isn't very convenient.

Anyway I had a great time and wished I could stay longer because it was summer there and it's winter here!


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

sick4surf said:


> Anyway I had a great time and wished I could stay longer because it was summer there and it's winter here!


Glad you had a good time but the planets have to align just right in order to get a ride in. You do need more time - it going to 37C/98F in Sydney tomorrow so pity you couldn't hang around a bit longer.


----------



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice! We just got our first snow here in NY with temps going down to 23F in a few days. Why did I leave? Next year I will plan for more time. Thanks!


----------



## BikeHireSydney (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi All. Just found this thread (thanks To a good friend). 
I own a MTB bike hire service in Blue Mountains, Sydney call Blue Mountain Bikes Australia or soon to be, Blue Mountains Biking Adventures. You can check it out at www.bluemountainbikes.com.au Blue Mountains Bikes Australia Bike Hire & Adventure Trails
I'm not a shop rather a drop off pick up service and operate over the lower and upper Blue Mountains. I supply bikes, maps, water and info. 
I suggest trials on my website that you can ride and then you simply just book that trail. Most of the riding is firetrails with the exception of the Oaks Trail which has 7km of single track in it. A train from Central Station takes 1 hour to Woodford where you start your ride. 
My business is all about convenience...you don't need to hire bikes and get your way up to the mountains carrying your bikes...you can just train it and I'm less than 500m from relevant stations for the meet points. 
Anyway peoples, I hope this is of interest. 
Happy trails. 
Sam


----------



## Screamingkiwi (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm in Southern Sydney and happy to help if people need a ride. I have a RM Altitude and Giant Anthem - both medium. If you are in Sydney you can get a train to the Blue Mountains or Loftus and ride. Just Google to find trails. Cheers


----------

